
China Loses a Tech Generation as the Big Payoff Promise Fades - soroushjp
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-08/china-s-tech-workers-are-pushing-back-against-the-996-schedule
======
eatbitseveryday
I get the feeling Chinese investors in mainland chase hot short-term
prospects. The earlier biggest item was in real estate, where now many new
buildings are unoccupied across whole towns.

